# Weird Recording Problem



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Recevier R-15 (500) rebooted the other night and wiped out the to do list. My wife recreated the series passes. Well yesterday it did not record the 3 shows she records in the afternoon. So I unplugged for about 30 minutes, then a restart. The shows were NOT in the to do list, but if you looked in the guide it still had the R for record on those shows. So to test further I deleted all those passes and recreated them. The first two shows recorded fine and showed up in the play list. The 3rd one did not. So I did a search on that show to see if I could find anything. When I found it (General Hospital) it said it did record today (I did play the start), but it did not show up in the to do list. So I set record series from the search. It still added nothing to the to do list, although every day in the guide still shows a series recording. Any ideas as to what is going on. 

One last thing. Right before it rebooted the other night it had stopped reacting to any remote commands.


----------



## dvrstarrz (Jun 10, 2007)

I've got the same issue. I've rebooted, unplugged, reset. To Do list won't populate. Erased a couple of season passes, replaced them....still nothing. I went in tonight through the guide to make sure things were supposed to record. Everything was fine. At 8 pm after the presidential address I had to manually start the records. This is not good.

My upgrade to 0x123e was early this morning.


----------



## daniels (Mar 25, 2009)

hello all,

i am having the EXACT same problem. it started on saturday (3/21/09 around 9:30 PM). my directv r15-100 all of a sudden froze while recording a show (the dvr wouldn't respond to any commands even when inputted from the dvr). i had to reset it multiple times and it finally started working again. but upon working again, my "to do" list became completely empty (just like the original poster said). 

i finally deleted shows from the prioritizer and then tried to find the shows manually to record. this didn't really work at all. so then i tried to record live tv to see if the recorder would work at all. this didn't work until i pressed it multiple times and finally it kicked started. while recording live tv, i tried to record a series to see if i could get anything to show on the "to do" list and it sort of worked; some shows would show up on the to do list, but some would not. not sure why.

its weird that all of three of us are having this exact same problem around the same time frame. do you think it has to do with some type of upgrade directv pushed to our dvrs? i live in socal if that makes a difference. 

any help would be appreciated. 


thanks,

daniel


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the problems we are seeing have to do with that glitch that was noted in the guide this past Saturday. It screwed some boxes but not all. 2 of my R15's are ok but one is not recording. I have to set up the recordings manually. I think once all the bad data gets flushed out it should be ok. I think a reset everything may fix it but I do not want to wipe out my hard drive just yet.


----------



## timta2 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with a R16-500. It downloaded new software x1250 the other day and now nothing is recording. To do list is not populating.


----------



## SeptemberBaby (Jul 8, 2005)

I kinda having the same problem with my R15.
Last night, I checked the To Do list around 5pm and I know for sure that ER was scheduled to record. I went to watch it an hour ago and it didn't record... I checked the history and it had the description of the episode and This Show Is Over written along the bottom.

I also had Samantha Who scheduled, and that did record or at least I think it did, it's on the playing list.

Then I noticed a episode from the Food Network never recorded the other day. That's no biggie.. but I'm not loving the fact that ER didn't record.. especially since I checked on it earlier. 

I did two resets since the glitch. One right after and another the other day when there was lip syncing problems, which seemed to do the trick. 
But now certain shows aren't recording.


----------



## timta2 (Oct 2, 2008)

I deleted all of my scheduled programs in prioritizer and rescheduled them all and now everything seems to be working again. What a pain in the butt! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

The reciever my wife uses is doing the same thing.

She has a bunch of shows she records every day and all will record but two.

The "View" and "Days of our Lives".

I tried to erase and reset them and I get the "R" next to the shows but every day they do not record.

I am also waiting to see what fixes this before I wipe out her hard drive.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I original reported this on 3/22 and it went un-noticed. . . As it looks now, a number of my SL's have not been recording. ( my wife's "Days of our Lives" is one that does..) It appears that a lot of these things will go back to normal on 4/1/09 as according to the TO DO LIST things that did not record tonight and were not on the TO DO LIST are back on the LIST after 4/1
I don't know what is going on but there is definitely some strange going on, and my box has not updated yet. Still on 123A. 
I hate to think of what will happen when it updates to 123E!!!!


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

It got back to working fine until yesterday, then the same problem with items not in the playlist (they did record after doing a search on shows). Also the to do list is acting up again. I think it's bad guide data again? I still have not recieved the latest update on this machine.


----------



## jersey73 (Nov 20, 2007)

Same problem with my R15-300...I think it was since the updated firmware.

Pretty damn annoying and good thing I checked or else would've missed some shows.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

jersey73 said:


> Same problem with my R15-300...I think it was since the updated firmware.
> 
> Pretty damn annoying and good thing I checked or else would've missed some shows.


Mine will not ever update via a forced download. It locked up again this morning, had to do a hard reset just to get it back working. I thought then it had gotten the download and locked up (as another one of my R15's did). But it is still at the old software.


----------

